
Kevin Mitnick on NSA Leaks - mikemoka
Mitnick, who probably knows something more than the general public about the topic, has recently retweeted this link<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.knowbe4.com&#x2F;bid&#x2F;297153&#x2F;did-china-leak-prism-deliberately<p>source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;kevinmitnick<p>(see the comments for an active version of the links)
======
joering2
> That indicates that there is potentially some very significant leak of
> someone who is violating their oath

Regardless if he swore to other oaths, this one is THE MOST important and
succeeds all others: "I swear to protect US soil from enemies foreign and
domestic". It says nothing as of how you are supposed to (or being forced to)
execute this oath.

------
mikemoka
[http://blog.knowbe4.com/bid/297153/did-china-leak-prism-
deli...](http://blog.knowbe4.com/bid/297153/did-china-leak-prism-deliberately)

source: [https://twitter.com/kevinmitnick](https://twitter.com/kevinmitnick)

------
gasull
Even if the scandal was a side effect of Chinese spying (a speculation at this
time), what matters is that this broad surveillance is threatening democracy.

I think Snowden has chosen the best place to go. He wouldn't be safe anywhere
in Europe. Likely not even in Iceland, where there is a US military base. The
US has entered in Mexico and other countries to capture suspects without
authorization. I bet they would do the same in Iceland, despite the political
cost, but not in Hong Kong.

------
diminoten
Why does Kevin Mitnick know more than the general public on this topic?

~~~
hobs
I immediately had that thought, but he knows more than "the general public",
he might not know more than "informed people on the internet".

Still a waste of time.

------
mikemoka
two articles that may be someway related:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-13/snowden-links-
being...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-13/snowden-links-being-probed-
by-congress-focusing-on-china.html)

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/11/obamaxi_presidential...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/11/obamaxi_presidential_summit_fails_to_make_much_progress_on_cybersecurity/)

(see my other comment for the original links)

